# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پزشکی کمتر از پنج ماه

## Koriche markazi

سلام ۱۸بهمنه و نظام قدیمم و تاحالا نخوندم اما امسال پزشکی مشهد میارم ،خداروشکر روش ها و منابع خوبی جمع کردم بعد کنکور میگم چی شد که شد ...

----------


## haniko

من فکر میکنم زمان مناسبه انشاالله با پشت کار موفق میشین فقط تا عید نیم سال دوم دوازدهم و یکی از پایه هارو جمع کنید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

قبل از هرگونه تهاجم و درگیریه احتمالی از شما خواستاریم قبل از کامنت گذاری چندنفس عمیق بکشید و محیط را ترک کنید :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MMdibi

از این تاپیک ها خوشم میاد .
نمیان بپرسن میشه؟ مییگن من میتونم شک نکن.
نمیان بگن انگیزه ندارم ،بهم انگیزه بدین.
حتی منتظر تایید یا ... کسی نیستند .
ولی خداوکیلی جای دیگه ای نیست برای نوشتن ،بنویسید بزارید جلو چشمتون

----------


## haniko

> قبل از هرگونه تهاجم و درگیریه احتمالی از شما خواستاریم قبل از کامنت گذاری چندنفس عمیق بکشید و محیط را ترک کنید


من متوجه نشدم چرا باید کسی عصبی بشه :Y (475):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من متوجه نشدم چرا باید کسی عصبی بشه


معلومه تازه واردین ... از تاریخچه ی غنی فروم بی خبری  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام ۱۸بهمنه و نظام قدیمم و تاحالا نخوندم اما امسال پزشکی مشهد میارم ،خداروشکر روش ها و منابع خوبی جمع کردم بعد کنکور میگم چی شد که شد ...



*آرزوی موفقیت میکنم براتون

توی این چندماه آخر که خیلی ها ترمز میکنن شما تا میتونی تخته گاز برو جلو*

----------


## hossein-ml

> سلام ۱۸بهمنه و نظام قدیمم و تاحالا نخوندم اما امسال پزشکی مشهد میارم ،خداروشکر روش ها و منابع خوبی جمع کردم بعد کنکور میگم چی شد که شد ...


امیدوارم بتونی  معدود افرادی تونستن تو این انجمن 

منم شرایطم مثل شماس البته  


برادرانه میگم دیگه نیا انجمن  حاشیه های انجمن معمولا بعد عید شروع میشن و کمترکسی میتونه خودشو محکم بگیره که گریبان گیر حاشیه ها نشه 

تا بعد

----------


## Koriche markazi

> امیدوارم بتونی  معدود افرادی تونستن تو این انجمن 
> 
> منم شرایطم مثل شماس البته  
> 
> 
> برادرانه میگم دیگه نیا انجمن  حاشیه های انجمن معمولا بعد عید شروع میشن و کمترکسی میتونه خودشو محکم بگیره که گریبان گیر حاشیه ها نشه 
> 
> تا بعد


 ممنون بابت توصیه ات، مفید بود  ...

----------


## Frozen

*زوده که  ده میکرو ثانیه تا قبولی پزشکی  

فارغ از شوخی...ایشالا موفق باشی*

----------


## darling

> سلام ۱۸بهمنه و نظام قدیمم و تاحالا نخوندم اما امسال پزشکی مشهد میارم ،خداروشکر روش ها و منابع خوبی جمع کردم بعد کنکور میگم چی شد که شد ...


سلام 21 بهمن و نظام جدید اولین ساله قراره کنکور  بدم شروع الان تا پزشکی تبریز :Yahoo (79):

----------


## haniko

> معلومه تازه واردین ... از تاریخچه ی غنی فروم بی خبری


اره جدیدم تقریبا چطور مگه

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*واقعا الانا بهترین موقعست برای شروع یا محکم خوندن، چون زمانی که پیش روئه نه اونقد زیاده که خستتون کنه نه اونقدر کمه که نتونین چیزی بخونین؛ و الان که قبل از عیده هنوز اونقدر استرس ندارین که تمرکز کردن و یادگیری سخت بشه. خلاصه که قدر ایام بدانید*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام ۱۸بهمنه و نظام قدیمم و تاحالا نخوندم اما امسال پزشکی مشهد میارم ،خداروشکر روش ها و منابع خوبی جمع کردم بعد کنکور میگم چی شد که شد ...


باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام 21 بهمن و نظام جدید اولین ساله قراره کنکور  بدم شروع الان تا پزشکی تبریز


باشه

----------

